# Anyone ever try chili in the smoker?



## ggnutsc (Jan 9, 2006)

I didn't see a place/topic for soups and I'm bettin that some of the ol' pros on here have tried this, but being a novice smoker compared to many of you I'm gonna describe what I did and see if there are some variations out there among the rest of you all..... 

Back before Christmas we had a shop chili feed at work. Just as an experiment I tried something when I made my batch of chili. I used 2 Lbs of hamburger and seasoned it with salt and coarse black pepper and made 2 big 1 Lb patties. Put them in the smoker and then placed a cakepan full of beans and onions on the rack beneath the patties. I filled the smoke box full of hickory chips and let the smoker do it's thing until the patties were fully cooked. 

The meat drippings ran into the pan and coated the onions and beans just like I had hoped, with the beans and onions picking up some smoke as well. I added the tomatoes to the pan for about the last 30 minutes. I then took the whole mess out of the smoker and poured it into a stock pot and added tomato juice and additional seasonings (aka chili powder, cayenne pepper, etc...) The big hamburger patties were broken up into pieces and added.

It got pretty good reviews from the guys at work and rather than make chili the way I normally do (on the stove with a dash or two of liquid smoke) I was able to use this approach and get a similar if not better chili.


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 9, 2006)

As you have found out, the Smoker can be used for a variety of things, including "Baking Bread"!

The trick with the beans also works well with Baked Beans when placed under a nice Butt or Picnic.  Just be careful that your Rub does not clash with the taste you are trying achieve in the Beans.

Chili is truly AWESOME when made with Qued Brisket and Pork and you can actually "Smoke" the Chili for a while in the Smoker!

Good luck, and don't be affraid to experiment............that's what makes it FUN!

Jeff


----------



## tacfolder (Jan 9, 2006)

I like to take left over  pulled pork (a rare commodity  :D ) and use it to make chili.  It is a very nice variation on the regular recipe.

 8)


----------



## johnnyreb (Jan 10, 2006)

not to get off topic but i have some leftover pulled chicken i plan on making a chicken bog with  8)


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 11, 2006)

OK, Crazy, you got me....................what's a "Bog"?

Jeff


----------



## johnnyreb (Jan 11, 2006)

i guess its a SC thing,  heres a recipe.  i like to add smoked sausage in there as well


CHICKEN BOG


1 5 to 6 lb fat hen 
1 small onion (about the size of a lemon or smaller 
1 small green bell pepper 
1 stick butter (1/4 lb.), if needed 
2 lb. long grain white rice (Mahatma or some similar brand) 
(DO NOT GET INSTANT RICE!) 
1/4 lb bacon 
Salt & Black Pepper

You will need a six quart heavy aluminum pot with top - (Use top while cooking all phases except bacon.)
TO COOK: 

Put chicken in pot; cover it with hot water (be sure there is enough water so that there will be at least six cups of broth after cooking chicken); bring water to a boil, cut stove down so that water just continues to boil and cook until chicken is very tender (usually at least an hour or more)
While chicken is cooking: 
(1) Slice and chop one and bell pepper into very small pieces 
(2) Put 4 cups of rice into a bowl and cover with cold water from spigot and let soak 
When chicken is very tender, take from stove and let cool until you can handle the chicken; take chicken from pot; pull meat from bones in large pieces (do not cut up); discard and fat heavy skin. Pour broth from pot into a bowl (if chicken was very fat and broth is very fat, pour off about 1 cup of fat from broth).
Wash pot; put bacon in pot and cook slowly until bacon is crisp; take bacon from pot and drain; leave bacon grease in pot; put in chopped onion and green pepper and brown slightly; add 6 cups chicken broth to pot; season to taste with salt and pepper (at least a tablespoon of each -- use a heavy hand since rice will absorb salt); cut stove to high and bring broth to a boil; put chicken in pot; drain rice and put rice in pot; put stick of butter in pot; mix well; cut stove to low and cook very slowly for about an hour.
Stir as seldom as possible, since stirring makes the rice gooey. When rice is tender and has absorbed the liquids, it is done and can be removed from stove. Serve hot; you can crumble bacon and put on the top of serving or not, depending on taste.
Chicken bog can be kept in refrigerator and reheated or it can be frozen


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 11, 2006)

Learned something new today. 8) I hadn't heard of Bog either. Thanks CrazyHorse.


----------



## johnnyreb (Jan 12, 2006)

heh i found some history on it


CHICKEN BOG

The original 'bog' is Chicken Bog, and its origins are in early South Carolina.

Rice was originally planted in the Carolinas in late 17th century (from East African [probably Madagascar] rice brought over by a sea captain), and 'Carolina long-grain rice' became the most popular in the U.S. South Carolina was the major U.S. rice grower until the Civil War. The 'low country' where rice was grown in the Carolinas were bogs (rice grows best when half submerged in water).  So they were familiar with the term 'bog'.


----------

